# 300zx Engine swap



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

What is required to fit a Sr20det or Rb25det into a 1990 300zx TT?


----------



## wiggy (May 4, 2003)

some custom parts, lots of fabrication time and lots of TIME. The sr20 can go in but custom motor mounts are required, a new tranny housing must be fabricated so the motor can bolt up to the trans, and that bad boy better be turbo'd cause the z32 is not a light car. Not to familar with the rb25det simply because its not avilable in the states (well it is but the cost is high for it) there was a guy in japan that did the sr20det swap in the z.

here is a guy that sells the engines both the rb and sr's. www.powersupplyracing.com
Shawn: 516.978.0574 Chris: 516.456.4889. E-mail: [email protected].
Copyright © 2001-02 PowerSupplyRacing

also why do you want to do this swap its not really saving that much weight, you could get the same weight reduction by taking out the stock exhaust ~70lbs, the two piece driveshaft ~60lbs, the hicas steering system ~12lbs, the spare tire ~20lbs, the drivers side power seat ~40lbs, the passengers power seat ~35-40lbs, take out all the sound deading material ~25-60lbs (depends on how exteme you go), you could also "pad" for this extra weight by using performance modifcations such as under drive pulleys, gutted down pipes, boost gets, JWT chip , or the Zemulator, ball bearing turbos, bigger fuel injectors, all this could be had for the same amount of money that you would spend on the custom fabrication for the sr20det, swap. 

joe a.k.a WiGgY a.k.a WiGglEs


----------



## elli sr20det (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a 300zx non turbo 1990 with a sr20det engine from my s14 silvia that a 
crased it took me one day to but the engine in with some cutting and welding
just work no cost et. 12.o1 at 117 mph i am building up my engine now I am
gone try to go to 10 sec. 
Elli


----------



## 300z32x (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree with Wiggy, keeping the VG30DETT would be your best bet since you are already boosting. Plus with the right mods, you could make some serious power. Spend the money you have to purchase a RB or SR and save the fabrication time/labor charges, and just build...

Only way I would put a SR20DET into any of my Z's is if it was strictly a drift car, for the almost perfect 50/50 weight distribution. Even still you can slide around a VG powered Z32 if you take the time to practice in it.

RB would be a great swap for an NA chassis. You could get an RB for what is it now around 4-5 grand... That could go along way if you were to spend that money on your VG. For example and if you motor is in good enough condition. $4000 could get you the Z1 Motorsports GT525 turbos, upgraded intercoolers, 2.5 split downpipes, 2.5 testpipes, upgraded injectors, boost controller, and ECU tuning. Plus the ever so AWESOME Z1 decals (WOOT WOOT)! With money that would have went into fabrication and labor chargers do 120K service, upgrade your radiator and hoses. With basic bolt on upgrades such as Cat-Back and Intake, you are looking at around 430whp on pump fuel with almost zero turbo lag and around 500whp on race fuel and higher boost settings. Its not uncommon to see this similar setup making 550whp on race fuel and high boost settings and more aggressive tuning. That is more than plenty to have fun, be smoking cars, and get in trouble all at the same time.


----------



## 300zxfairlady (Feb 19, 2010)

*conversion*

hey, im in kinda a dark spot, my 300 is blowing thick smoke, making rather LOUD rattle sounds in the top end and is sounding like crap, iv decided too look into this stuff about an rb25 conversion? any help would be appreciated. i just wanna get it back on the road at a real budget, i am a tradie so i can do most of the work i just need guidence =(


----------



## 300z32x (Nov 11, 2009)

300zxfairlady said:


> hey, im in kinda a dark spot, my 300 is blowing thick smoke, making rather LOUD rattle sounds in the top end and is sounding like crap, iv decided too look into this stuff about an rb25 conversion? any help would be appreciated. i just wanna get it back on the road at a real budget, i am a tradie so i can do most of the work i just need guidence =(


If you are going budget go NA... you simply can not get reliability for cheap with a TT/RB/2JZ/V8 swap or this will be you for wasting time and money :balls:. PM Me with the budget you are working with and I will tell you the best, most reliable, funniest way to get her on the road again and running right.


----------



## 300zxfairlady (Feb 19, 2010)

is there absoloutly ANYTHING i can do with 8K ?


----------



## 300z32x (Nov 11, 2009)

300zxfairlady said:


> is there absoloutly ANYTHING i can do with 8K ?


I guess I misunderstood what you meant by a real budget. 8K could go a very very long way. Assuming you are mechanically inclined to void labor cost. A buddy did a VG30DETT, fully built a bottom end, bigger turbos, bigger I/Cs, bigger injectors, full exhaust, JWT ECU, dual intake, full cooling system, and NEW EFI Harness, 60K, Motor Mounts, seals, gaskets, and hoses, and most driveline, and made a bit over 540whp on 93 pump and 15psi, and 620whp on race and 20 psi... keep in mind this is on a street tune and with a more aggressive tune and head work a lot more power can be pulled. He Spent a little over $8000 with us doing all labor, and the swap. Granted we bypassed the AC system.

If you are planning on letting a shop do it such as Z1... You might be able to get 400whp Z with labor and clip provided, and pretty damn reliable if they do it right. Z1 service has kinda been known for slipping, but I do all my work so I can't speak on this. 

Or you could have a pretty mildly modified RB25 not sure about numbers you could make or cost on aftermaket due to lack of interest in a smaller motor and parts are going to be harder to come by. You would also get cleaner engine bay with an inline motor, and if done right it could be reliable.

But why take the chance on a custom swap and not stick with the original motor that was designed for our cars? It is a very capable motor, and not uncommon to see them make 600-700whp and some pushing out 800+whp.

If I was you... I would go with a VG30DETT swap and build and enjoy smoking some domestics such as Vipers and Vette's. But I just decided to buy a TT, and build from there. $8000 could get a very very clean TT, and more than likely probably pretty well built, a few specialty Z forums have sold 500whp Z's for around $8000 on a very clean body. I will keep my eyes open for ya.


----------



## 300zxfairlady (Feb 19, 2010)

is there any way i can contact you over phone, i have alot of questions to ask.


----------



## 300z32x (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah shoot me a PM with your name and number and I will contact you when ever I am not busy.


----------



## 300zxfairlady (Feb 19, 2010)

:wtf: is pm lol i only just joined this site and dunno how to do that but my moby is 0423685720 cheers big time


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

It's good to have a thread for this, I really need this topic too.


----------



## 300z32x (Nov 11, 2009)

PM is a private message. Click on my handle name (300z32x) and you will have a few options, send PM is an option. might want to consider deleting or editing your number off a public forum.

*edit*
Number you gave is an invalid number. PM me with correct number.


----------



## 300zxfairlady (Feb 19, 2010)

if that one diddnt work im guessin ur not in aus =/


----------



## 300zxfairlady (Feb 19, 2010)

just found out something i hope to god is not true, is the chassis built so the motor is fitted via up from under the car or can it come out the top??? :balls:


----------



## 300z32x (Nov 11, 2009)

300zxfairlady said:


> just found out something i hope to god is not true, is the chassis built so the motor is fitted via up from under the car or can it come out the top??? :balls:


It can be done, and if you a mechanically inclined then not too bad. But if at all possible, lift car up bottom drop is easiest, if you are used to doing those.


----------



## elli sr20det (Aug 9, 2009)

*300zx sr20det swap*

here is my side on cadomain http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3808913


----------

